# Where does Lightroom store photos?



## riviera32 (Oct 1, 2019)

I had 20 gig spare on my laptop. I loaded 18 photos onto lightroom, including two sets of 5 for HDR Merge. I did a quick play with them & suddenly it said low disk space. My 20 gig was almost zero. What happens? Where are the photos stored so I can delete them? I looked on the internet but nothing of help came up. I realise there is also the cloud but I guess that doesn't use my disk space.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 1, 2019)

20gb spare is never going to be enough, even if you delete the files from Lightroom. That’s not even breathing room for the operating system. How big is the hard drive? It sounds like you’re going to need to move a bunch of files into external storage.


----------

